# LED Efficiency at Half the Cost



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

LED Efficiency at Half the Cost.



> *Light bulbs that use cathode ray tube technology are on the market.*


-- Tom


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Dimmable and more efficient than LEDs... that's impressive. Well written article, too.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

subscribing to this one, but not closing it yet.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

It's a great breakthrough, 

however, at $ 20.00 each, and only putting out the equivalent of 65 watts it's not going to be a hot item for the homeowner yet, IMO.

It's way too expensive, since it's cost/lifetime use factor, at the manufactures' own admittance, is(compared to a standard light bulb) roughly $ 6.60 at the worst, and $ 3.30 at best.

when is the last time you were willing to pay even the cheapest $ 3.30 for a standard 65 watt light bulb.

And it's also great that it can be dimmed, however at 65 watts output, you most likely aren't going to be using a dimmer all that much. A 65 watt spotlight is not going to throw that much light.

I hope this technology takes off quickly, since we all need a better type of efficient/environmentally friendly option for home lighting, whats out there now is a good start, but not where we need to be yet!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Unardrinsspak, I am going to delete your post, as it has nothing to do with this thread. If you have a question, or need help with something please start your own thread in the appropriate forum.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

valis said:


> subscribing to this one, but not closing it yet.


I'm closing it Tim. Same reason.

My apologies to Tom. Sorry, old sport, but you seem to be a spam magnet tonight.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

LEDS don't last long either they seam to fail prematurely also like in flashlights etc. $20 for a light bulb is expensive but i think once production increased prices will go down. calculators used to cost 100's of dollars when they first came out now you can find them for $1.


----------

